#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφαλιστικά (ΕΤΑΑ/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ - ΟΑΕΕ - ΙΚΑ - ΕΟΠΥΥ) >  > > >  >  > ΕΤΑΑ: Μη εγκαίρως εξοφλημένες εισφορές Β΄ εξαμήνου 2016

## pan1891

Καλησπέρα, έχουμε κάποιο νέο για τις ασφαλιστικές εισφορές του β' εξαμήνου 2016? Κάποια παράταση? Επίσης για τις τρέχουσες εισφορές που λένε ότι θα είναι μηνιαίες, έχουμε κάποια διεύκρινηση?

----------


## Xάρης

Από τον Υπουργό ειπώθηκε σε τηλεοπτική εκπομπή ότι οι οφειλές του 2016 θα καταβληθούν σε 12 μηνιαίες δόσεις μέσα στο 2017. Κάτι επίσημο σε έγγραφο δεν γνωρίζω.

Τις εισφορές του Ιανουαρίου του 2017 τις περιμένουμε στις αρχές του προσεχούς Φεβρουαρίου.
Θα πρέπει να εξοφληθούν μέχρι 28.02.2017.

----------


## pan1891

Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Αυτά τα γνωρίζω. Απλά ρωτούσα μήπως υπάρχει κάτι πιο επίσημο.

----------

